# 1st smoke



## Hoosier1989 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi guys first time smoker. Did a 19.5 lbs turkey for 9.5 hrs aimed for 225 temp but chased it the whole time. Also the skin turned black and bitter is that creosote? Used 95%mulberry with a few chunks of brabford pear and maple. Looking for advice thanks.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 20, 2021)

9.5 hours seems pretty long for a turkey. What temp did you finish it at?  I’ve only done one turkey and used too much smoke. It was horrible haha


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 20, 2021)

Sounds like over smoked. And prob dirty smoke. 
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 20, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!

With poultry I would smoke at higher temps and shorter times. 350F ish for much shorter time - that big of a turkey closer to 3 to 4 hours I am guessing.  Based on the picture of your smoker you can easily spatchcock the turkey and cook it a little more evenly too. 
The skin turned black because it's burnt and over smoked and it doesn't appear you had a clean burning fire.  

There's likely to be some better answers from some smarter people coming up!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 20, 2021)

Agree with the others above.  That turkey is oversmoked and the billowy white smoke is the cause. 
Also, don't cook by time, cook by internal temp (IT).

Edit:  Also cooking a 19.5# whole bird is pushing it food safety wise.   Best to spatchcock gobblers that size.


----------



## Hoosier1989 (Jun 20, 2021)

I made the mistake of think the more billowing white smoke the better. After some research I found that's the opposite of what you want. Kilocharlie why higher temps and shorter times? Besides the skin being better I was more than happy with the bird it was very moist. Smokingupnorth I finished at 225 according to the thermostat on the lid. Should I be using less wood with the exhaust opened up for a cleaner smoke?


----------



## Hoosier1989 (Jun 20, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Agree with the others above.  That turkey is oversmoked and the billowy white smoke is the cause.
> Also, don't cook by time, cook by internal temp (IT).


So I need to invest in a probe to do this right? I've always used grills and fire pits that I've homemade and never temped the meat just done by looks. This is my first real smoker.


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Welcome to SMF.  A first time smoke is generally an experience.   After you learn a little more on Fire management it will become more enjoyable.  I agree with everyone above "to much of the wrong kind of smoke" If you have the "want " to smoke meat you will pick up the method quickly by following advise from some of the oldtimers on this forum


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 20, 2021)

Hoosier1989 said:


> So I need to invest in a probe to do this right? I've always used grills and fire pits that I've homemade and never temped the meat just done by looks. This is my first real smoker.



Yes, you will need a good programmable digital probe thermometer to monitor both IT and smoker temp.
Having been a long time griller, I would use time as a general guideline only.  I used an instant read thermometer to check the IT while grilling/smoking on gassers.


----------



## Hoosier1989 (Jun 20, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Agree with the others above.  That turkey is oversmoked and the billowy white smoke is the cause.
> Also, don't cook by time, cook by internal temp (IT).
> 
> Edit:  Also cooking a 19.5# whole bird is pushing it food safety wise.   Best to spatchcock gobblers that size.


Is a 19.5 lb bird unsafe because of how long It take to get up to temp?


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 20, 2021)

Hoosier1989 said:


> I made the mistake of think the more billowing white smoke the better. After some research I found that's the opposite of what you want. Kilocharlie why higher temps and shorter times? Besides the skin being better I was more than happy with the bird it was very moist. Smokingupnorth I finished at 225 according to the thermostat on the lid. Should I be using less wood with the exhaust opened up for a cleaner smoke?


Welcome to SMF from another Hoosier!
Higher temps will firm up the skin some and get it done quicker.
225 is too low a temp for poultry, especially that big. 
You're on the right track with opening the exhaust all the way, controlling the heat/fire with the intake dampers. Maybe less wood.
I get the best thin blue smoke from my offset at 260 to 280. Everything cooks fine at those temps.
Yeah, get a probe that measures the chamber at the grate where your food is. Factory thermometers are notoriously inaccurate.
I've been chasing temps around with mine all morning LOL! That;s the nature of most stick burners.
Don't give up :-)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 20, 2021)

Hoosier1989 said:


> Is a 19.5 lb bird unsafe because of how long It take to get up to temp?



That is correct.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 20, 2021)

Hoosier1989 said:


> So I need to invest in a probe to do this right? I've always used grills and fire pits that I've homemade and never temped the meat just done by looks. This is my first real smoker.



Hi there and welcome!

The guys are right on with their info.

Yeah get a dual probe (or more) wireless thermometer. Use 1 probe in the meat to get the Internal Temp (IT) and another probe fixed at rack level to get the most accurate smoker temp. Can't trust any onboard thermometers. I suggest a minimum of 4 probes and 6 probes is the best. This allows you to put probes on multiple racks or along a rack as well as in multiple pieces of meat.

With poultry (turkey and chicken) the skin will be rubbery unless you cook at 325F+ or do some other time and labor sucking things.   I prefer to let the heat do tall the work plus with big birds like 19+ you will safely cook the bird at those temps.

Once you have a multi probe thermometer life will get easier and food will get way better.
Turkey is done when the IT deep in the breast meat is 165F. Every bit that it goes over 165F makes it drier and less flavorful so nailing it something that a temp probe will allow you to do.
Other cuts of meat like pork butts and briskets are done when they are tender never by time or temp. However, temp will tell you when to check for tenderness so it is important again.

You can get whole chickens for cheap and keep practicing and you can start to nail your fire and smoke management while practicing with whole bird poultry. Also you can start to practice brining or injecting (I prefer brining) which will be important for whole birds and turkey to get the best flavor and juiciest birds you can make!

I hope all this info helps and keep at it :)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 20, 2021)

Hoosier1989
  The main thing is to not get discouraged just because your first smoke didn't turn out as expected.  Practice and patience is key.  Plus, you can always seek advice here on SMF.   There is no such thing as "stupid questions" here at SMF because we've all been there!


----------



## Hoosier1989 (Jun 20, 2021)

Aprieciate all of the tips guys thanks. Already can't wait for my next smoke


----------



## R Blum (Jun 20, 2021)

Almost looks like a smoked Ham.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Central Missouri.

Thanks for posting, especially a bad experience.  It will help others learn for sure.

I smoke a LOT of turkeys and have found the best size (for us) is in the 10-12 pound range.  My smoker has a top temp of 275F (MES40) which still makes rubbery skin...but to fix that I finish it in the oven  for about 15 minutes to crisp the skin.  If you can get your smoker up to 325F or 350F, you should have really nice results.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 20, 2021)

I can't add anything to the great advice already given but just want to say welcome, glad you joined us.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 20, 2021)

I personally would skip the Bradford pear, it bears no editable fruit that I have ever know off, its a ornamental tree . to much smoke at the end will cause bitter bark , if early it has a chance to mellow out towards the end of the cook,also welcome to the site, lot of folks around here that can help out on most any thing


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 20, 2021)

Hoosier1989
  Look at 

 Inkbirdbbq
 remote thermometers. They are a sponsor on here and regularly will offer discounts on their stuff. I have the 4 probe and love it. Connects to my phone and I can watch the cook temp and meat temps from my recliner.
Jim


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 21, 2021)

Hoosier1989
  Here ya go......Deals on deals






						ONCE A YEAR Amazon Prime Day Deal----Up to 40% OFF
					

Hello all, Timeline: Jun 21 0:00-Jun 22 23:59 2021 , JUST 48HRS! WIFI & Bluetooth & Wireless bbq thermometer series in Amazon stores will have 30%--40% discounts!! All shows in Amazon page coupon, just click the coupon besides price list,you can get it！ Not only a good choice for yourself but a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Jim


----------



## 1smokindude (Nov 23, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Hi and welcome from Central Missouri.
> 
> Thanks for posting, especially a bad experience.  It will help others learn for sure.
> 
> I smoke a LOT of turkeys and have found the best size (for us) is in the 10-12 pound range.  My smoker has a top temp of 275F (MES40) which still makes rubbery skin...but to fix that I finish it in the oven  for about 15 minutes to crisp the skin.  If you can get your smoker up to 325F or 350F, you should have really nice results.



Sooo, approximately how long would it take a 10LB bird in a MES40? Just ballpark would help.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 23, 2021)

1smokindude said:


> Sooo, approximately how long would it take a 10LB bird in a MES40? Just ballpark would help.



Hi there and welcome!

At 275F smoker temp.  If your smoker can actually hit that temp.  I'm guessing betweenn 2.5 and 3hrs.  Your skin is likely going to be leathery since poultry skin doesn't want to be edible unless cooked at higher temps, BUT the smoke flavor will be there regardless of the skin.  You could always just remove the skin as well.


----------



## 1smokindude (Nov 24, 2021)

Last time I smoked, I finished it in the oven for 20-30 mins for crisping the skin. But that was 5yrs ago. Broke my first smoker and then there were some life issues. It's been a while.


----------



## Alsta (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm not expert like most of those giving advise, but one thing I noticed is you mentioned wood - You don't want to " burn " the wood, you want it to smolder - No flames.
You going to want charcoal for the temps, and then some chunks of the flavor woods on top to just kinda char away to produce the right smoke.


----------



## Pappyfromthekeys (Nov 26, 2021)

Welcome from another new member! 
I can't tell you how much food I went through while learning and still rate myself a lesson in progress! 
Looks like the meat turned out pretty darned good !


----------

